

Pirate Bay Founder Remains In Custody - w1ntermute
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-remains-locked-up-without-charges-120930/

======
Peer
Typical sensational TorrentFreak article. This is normal procedure in Swedish
courts. The Swedish legal system is different and what would be called
"charged" comes much later in the legal process. He's currently häktad[1]
which is stopping him from destroying evidence or leaving the country, like he
did previously when he fled to Cambodia.

1:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remand_(detention)#H.C3.A4ktnin...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remand_\(detention\)#H.C3.A4ktning_.28Swedish_law.29)

~~~
Karunamon
Wow, this is actually a pretty sensible arrangement.

 _A person who was häktad but was not charged (or was freed after trial) is
entitled to financial compensation, with an amount determined by the
Chancellor of Justice. It is usually around 500 SEK (US$80) per day for the
suffering, somewhat more if there was media attention, plus compensation for
lost work income. 1200 people were compensated in 2007.[10] If the prisoner is
sentenced, the time as häktad counts as a part of the prison time, so that
less time will remain after the trial._

------
jws
As is allowed by Swedish law, not unusual, and approved by the district court.
They can even extend it to a month if they need to.

~~~
unreal37
The article says it was originally extended by two weeks, and then recently
extended again by another two weeks. Can they extend it more?

~~~
mongol
This comment on Reddit describes it better than I can:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/10pivx/pirate_ba...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/10pivx/pirate_bay_founder_remains_locked_up_without/c6fkuji)

------
benologist
Rabble rabble rabble!

